# Locum Tenens Documentation



## BABS37 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi. I have a question- we had a locum tenens come in to one of our clinics for six days while our physician was out on surgery leave. When reviewing the SOAP note format from the locum tenens, he did not have his own log in created nor did he sign a single note or even mention he was filling in for the physician. Also, the SOAP notes are actually listed under the nurse as she did his documentation and the notes are signed by the physician the local tenens was filling in for. I can't find it in the Medicare manual what the documentation requirements are but when I worked at the hospital, our locum tenens were responsible for signing their note. Am I wrong in thinking this whole thing is wrong and we need to be doing some addendums on these chart notes?? Advice? Direction?

Thank you!!!


----------



## mhstrauss (Jun 18, 2014)

BABS37 said:


> Hi. I have a question- we had a locum tenens come in to one of our clinics for six days while our physician was out on surgery leave. When reviewing the SOAP note format from the locum tenens, he did not have his own log in created nor did he sign a single note or even mention he was filling in for the physician. Also, the SOAP notes are actually listed under the nurse as she did his documentation and the notes are signed by the physician the local tenens was filling in for. I can't find it in the Medicare manual what the documentation requirements are but when I worked at the hospital, our locum tenens were responsible for signing their note. Am I wrong in thinking this whole thing is wrong and we need to be doing some addendums on these chart notes?? Advice? Direction?
> 
> Thank you!!!



This comes from CMS/CGS Medicare; see question #11

https://www.cgsmedicare.com/kyb/pubs/news/2013/0313/cope21500.pdf


----------



## BABS37 (Jun 18, 2014)

Ohhh that's one even better than the one I found! Thank you!!!


----------

